# Jesse Taylor gif request



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

if anyone can make a gif of jesse from TUF dancing like a retard in the ep that was on tonight i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

*- You MUST have a Lifetime Premium, or Premium Membership to MMA Forum to even request a graphic.*


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

^
If anyone can make a gif of Jesse from TUF dancing like a retard in the ep that was on tonight I would greatly appreciate it. Owned! lol I'm j/k but it would be kind of funny.


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

sorry, i shoulaa read the rules


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thank you WAR. Yes you must be a Paid member to recieve any Graphics. Reading rules do help..

Closed!!


----------

